# Squiggles and South



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I spent the day on the water with a good friend yesterday. The water was a nice green/blue with schools of bait in abundance but not too many fliers. The boat ride was relaxing, companionship hard to beat, the fishing was great a and there was even some catching going on. We saw a half dozen or boats out on the troll but didn't see anyone hooked up. For us the bait of choice was squid dropped down 400 feet or so on an electric reel set up. This pic was my catch of the day.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are the fish pics Kim?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Teaser! lol
Great pic capt!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't take many fish pics, but that sunset sure rated one. I'll post up a pic tonight of some fish just before we eat dinner.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

At least let us no what y'all put on ice haha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fish pics, Snowy grouper on my plate and the last bite of Scamp. If I wasn't a little tired with an aching back, I would have gone to the store for fixings so I could have topped the fish with crab and lemon cream sauce.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gee, Thanks. Great Report!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kim,
Thanks for the fillets, blackened and pan grilled to perfection!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben, one of these days I am going to have to chow down on some of your Louisiana style fish. Maybe you can do the blackened red fish with the spicy shrimp sauce on it, I always get that when I eat at Jack Dempsies. Matter of fact you can cook it any way you like and i'll feast like a king.


----------

